# Caught another big Largemouth!



## Pappy (Jul 10, 2011)

Was out in my Gheenoe fishing for Stripers near a spring that feeds into Lake Harris, in Lake County Fla. and was about to hang it up for the evening. Sun was already down and the Stripers weren't biting. This thing hit a 1/4oz Rattletrap about ten feet from the boat and headed for the hills. Thought it was a nice sized striper until he jumped. There was a fellow on a dock watching that was nice enough to take a picture with my phone. This was the second big Bass for me this year.


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 10, 2011)

Great fish Pappy! What do you think the weight was?


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 10, 2011)

I can only dream of a fish like that. Nice job. What test line were you using?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome fish

Great job =D>


----------



## shamoo (Jul 10, 2011)

Way to go Pappy =D>


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2011)

PIG BASS!

That one could be a double digit bass. Look at the plate size lower lip.

Awesome fish man! :beer:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 10, 2011)

devilmutt said:


> Great fish Pappy! What do you think the weight was?



I believe it was in the 10-12# range, probably closer to 10........I know he/she was heavy! Am 5'9" and 190# and was holding the fish pretty close to me when the pic was taken.



Dragonman said:


> I can only dream of a fish like that. Nice job. What test line were you using?



Caught him on a 6'8" St. Croix medium weight/extra fast action with a Pflueger President Spinner and 8# Power Pro braid with an 8# flourocarbon leader. All I fish with are spinners, not talented enough for bait casters. The rod did all the work, I just stood there with a grin the whole time according to the guy on the dock!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow! Congrats on a great catch! =D> 8)


----------



## DanMC (Jul 10, 2011)

=D> Good job Pappy !
Dan


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jul 10, 2011)

wow, what a bruiser!

nice one!


----------



## batman (Jul 10, 2011)

Great job Pappy.
Awesome fish.I want one.
DanD


----------



## Zum (Jul 10, 2011)

Beauti for sure,nice fish.


----------



## linehand (Jul 10, 2011)

What a pig! My folks live on Lake Harris in Yalaha. When I visit I can't catch a cold.....Awesome.


----------



## skimsucka (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice grab way to end a trip!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2011)

linehand said:


> What a pig! My folks live on Lake Harris in Yalaha. When I visit I can't catch a cold.....Awesome.



Well, as it so happens this fish was caught almost right in front of your parents house then. The spring is a little West of Yalaha and that big curve in the road........you know the one I am talking about! Next time you are down make a trip to the Springs for some Stripers.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats! That's braggin' material if I've may say so! =D> =D>


----------



## flintcreek (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice catch and nice Gheenoe also....Flintcreek :mrgreen:


----------



## linehand (Jul 11, 2011)

Pappy said:


> linehand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah sounds like it. The subdivision they live in is called The Springs. 
I just can't buy a good fish down there. ](*,)


----------



## fish devil (Jul 11, 2011)

:twisted: WTG PAPPY!!!! =D>


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome fish! Congrats!!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2011)

[quote
Yeah sounds like it. The subdivision they live in is called The Springs. 
I just can't buy a good fish down there. ](*,)[/quote]

I believe the area your folks live in is named after the Spring I was fishing in front of. Call 'em and ask 'em. If so, at night you can apparently almost walk across the Stripers in the canals off the Spring. Take small chunks of store bought shrimp and toss them out in there and hang on!!
They won't hit that in the day for some reason but they will at night. Maybe a more experienced Striper fisherman can chime in on that one.



flintcreek said:


> Nice catch and nice Gheenoe also....Flintcreek :mrgreen:



Thanks! It's a 15' 6" Gheenoe Classic hull with a 3-cylinder 25hp Johnson Mirage on it. Has been a versatile fishing platform that can cover ground in a hurry. Fishes two people very well.


----------

